# My Update



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey all,

I just wanted to stop by and give you guys a progress update.

As you may know, I've been seeing a clinical psychologist for the past 10 months now (I think) and have made some unbelieavable progress. Even though I still have *some* occasional brief moments of insecurity where I think I smell, my life has improved tenfold (actually, thousandfold) and I actually go out, am in the vicinity of others constantly, and finally have a positive outlook on life again. My stress has slowly but surely melted away in the past 10 months to the point where the nail-biting OCD I've had for the past 18 years (started at age 5 and used to bite down till you couldn't bite down any further) has gone away and my nails have grown to levels I've never seen. My acne has completely disappeared. I'm much more social and look people in the eye, try to keep conversations going, etc.

Even though I'm not 100% completely convinced I have no odor, I'm pretty certain. People seem to enjoy being around me and I enjoy being around them.

Anyways, just wanted to give you a progress report.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

3years and counting,

Glad your doing well.I hav gotten rid of my smell(again) and have enjoyed being around people also.

I was not around when you were posting regularly,but im assuming you have gotten rid of your odor and that gives you more confidence-in conjunction with your meds.I too,take anxiety meds.this also helps me to get out more.

Once again,Im glad your doing well,hope you continue..you give people hope who are going through the worst of the LG symptoms


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that you got better. Guys, does that mean that tis is a psychological problem and the whole "smell" is in our head or does it mean that the odour comes out because you are nervous and it can be fixed through psychotherapy? It cannot be all my imagination. I may be a bit paranoid about it now, but I'm not crazy to hear remarks, and the belly rumbling, gas, pain in the rectum etc. are quite objective symptoms too. My relationship is on the verge of breaking up because of this, and my partner keeps on telling me that I need to go to see a psychologist. Did others get better from anxiety meds/talking with a psychologist? Or does it help that way that you might smell occasionally just you don't overthink it or care about it any more?


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

For a person to get "Cured" from seeing a Psychologist, it has, repeat has to have been an olfactory hallucination. You cant cure a bacterial overgrowth or a rectal problem through chatting about it anymore than you can cure Cancer through writing a poem about it.


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey thickthighs, how did you manage to get rid of your odor ?


----------

